# Covenant Theology of Murray and Kline



## valiant4truth (Jun 23, 2014)

Does anyone have a copy of the book on the Covenant Theology of John Murray and Meredith Kline by Jeong Koo Jeon that they are willing to part with? I'm having a hard time find a copy at a reasonable price.


----------



## psycheives (Jun 23, 2014)

Hi Dr Meeks, I don't have a copy of that book but I do have all 3 of John Murray's Covenant Theology articles:

1) Book 4, Chapter 14, Covenant Theology (PDF)
2) Book 2, Chapter 2?, Adamic Administration (PDF)
3) Covenant of Grace book (Available on Amazon)

They must be read ULTRA ULTRA ULTRA carefully to actually get what he is saying properly in context. Endless people continue to read Murray out of context and end up (in my opinion) breaking the 9th commandment and slandering his good name. Reading his works in the order above 1, 2, 3 helps give the clearest understanding. 

I've read Jeong and in my opinion, he gets Murray wrong as well in the book you are looking for. If you read Jeong's second book on the subject (Covenant Theology and Justification by Faith: The Shepherd Controversy and Its Impacts by Jeong Koo Jeon), he does a much better job and restores Murray's name a bit, explaining the Murray to FV accusation is not entirely true after all and this slanderous accusation was the result of faulty research. I notice you're a Berean, so I trust you will read Murray himself with an eye for the truth and not accept all the accusations against him without deeply researching all 3 of Murray's works. I only wish more brothers and sisters did this as well.

Amazon has the book you are looking for for about $40. Yeah, it's pricey.


----------



## iainduguid (Jun 23, 2014)

psycheives said:


> Amazon has the book you are looking for for about $40. Yeah, it's pricey.



Pricey? $40 for a revised Ph.D. dissertation is dirt cheap. My dissertation (beautifully bound in hardcover from E.J. Brill, to be sure) retails for $190. And it's less than half the length of this one. That's because, for most dissertations, the entire worldwide market is less that 500 copies (significant theological libraries). So if you want a publisher to put them in print you are going to have to pay a higher price. That's also why most dissertations remain unpublished. It is also what theological libraries and inter-library loans are for.

I can't comment about value for money, however, since I haven't read Mr. Jeon's work.


----------



## psycheives (Jun 23, 2014)

iainduguid said:


> Pricey? $40 for a revised Ph.D. dissertation is dirt cheap. My dissertation retails for $190. I can't comment about value for money, however, since I haven't read Mr. Jeon's work.



Iain, it is true that $40 isn't high for someone living within a larger budget. But it seems whether something is "pricey" or not for a particular individual depends on how much money he has. For Dr Meeks, he asked for something at a "reasonable price" which would imply to him $40 is unreasonably high for his budget. As a seminary student, $40 is also quite high for me. And $190 is completely unaffordable, considering it is one third of my rent. The work you put into the dissertation may very well warrant the $190 price, but sadly poor people can't always afford this even though we believe it is worth it! 

Having read the work, I also think it is quite high considering what I believe is a very inaccurate misrepresentation of Professor Murray's teachings and motivations. It is unfortunate that so many published works don't have some sort of editor to prevent one from taking a brother's words completely out of context and tearing his good name apart. So considering the content, I also believe $40 is very high. Jeon's second book is approx. $15 (much more affordable) and does a much better job being true to the facts and actually helps to refute/restore some of the damage the first book did to Professor Murray's name. He actually shows Murray is not to blame for some of the things he blamed Murray for in the first book. I recommend the second book.


----------



## mvdm (Jun 23, 2014)

psycheives said:


> I also think it is quite high considering what I believe is a very inaccurate misrepresentation of Professor Murray's teachings and motivations.



Sadly so, as we have seen others do as well.

On the other side of the coin, do you think Jeon represents Kline's teaching correctly?


----------



## psycheives (Jun 23, 2014)

I read the Murray half of the book in the middle of a very intense semester and so I didn't get to reading the Kline side. But I believe Jeon holds Kline's CT views, so I see no reason why he would misrepresent them. Also, many others who agree with Kline recommend Jeon and this specific book, so they seem to agree he also represents Kline accurately.


----------

